# Iberogast



## Melly (May 1, 2012)

I've just started taking Iberogast. It was mentioned in the IBIS newsletter. Has anyone else tried this and had any success with it?


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

What is it?


----------



## Melly (May 1, 2012)

Its a herbal medicine used to treat IBS have a look at the flordis website www.flordis.com.au According to clinical trials they have done on it it is supposed to be very good. I've only just started taking it after trying so many other things, Im hoping this may be the one that works, fingers crossed


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Just started this about a month ago. I'm taking it for recurring SIBO (not upper GI issues), so I cannot tell if it's working to prevent the overgrowth from recurring yet (will need to wait another few months to tell), but if definitely helps to reduce post-prandial bloating.One thing I can say for sure though: as a prokinetic agent Iberogast is far, FAR superior to the Reglan I was on simply because I have had ZERO side effects from the Iberogast (the Reglan was terrible in this regard).


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

TVgirl said:


> What is it?


It's an herbal tincture that works as prokinetic. The specific herb that has prokinetic properties is Bitter Candytuft I believe. There are a number of other things like chamomile, and licorice in it as well. It's made in Germany and available OTC in Canada (where you live correct?). TYou should be able to get it at most pharmacies I would think


----------



## Melly (May 1, 2012)

Thanx for that faze action. I have only been taking it for 3 days now, its probably too soon to be able to tell if its working or not, but from what i've heard it is supposed to be good, and you have had some positive results from it. So im really hoping I will have some success with this myself. Do you know how long you are supposed to take it for?


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

The GI doctors keep raving about this. I wasnt aware it was a prokinetic (like zelnorm). Are you guys taking it for constipation?


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

My integrative medicine physician recommended Iberogast. He was confident in it. I have it, but haven't used it. My symptoms worsened and I didn't want to try anything new at that time, but plan to do it after my breath tests in July. Recently I read a study that said it was not a kinetic effect, so they don't know why it works. But they have been using it widely in Europe and Canada for 15-20 years. You can google it and get it from online sales. I think I got mine from Amazon. The integrative medicine doctor was right on about many things, but he is so expensive--$200 per hour--that I can't use him for follow up. But his initial evaluation took three hours--mostly detailed medical history, advice, and a detailed written treatment plan. It was worth every penny, and my internist supports the integrative approach. He also ordered some extensive lab tests, two of which Medicare didn't cover, so that was another $235. Medicare will not pay for interview time, counseling time, or anything else they can get out of.


----------



## Melly (May 1, 2012)

oceannir said:


> The GI doctors keep raving about this. I wasnt aware it was a prokinetic (like zelnorm). Are you guys taking it for constipation?


I am taking it for IBS alternating. I have already noticed it does help the painful stomach spasms. Most mornings I would be in agony but this has calmed it a little. But also my symptoms are made worse by stress, so I will have to see how it goes during those times, that will be the challenge


----------



## grumblytummy (Mar 10, 2009)

I just bought it - haven't tried it yet though. Do you all take it with a meal or before? How about with snacks?


----------



## Melly (May 1, 2012)

Hi grumblytummy it says to take it 3 times a day with or before meals. Im not a big eater so I have it with just a snack usually then with a meal at night


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

I think i will hunt it down here in canada and try it.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

oceannir said:


> The GI doctors keep raving about this. I wasnt aware it was a prokinetic (like zelnorm). Are you guys taking it for constipation?


I'm not taking it for constipation, but for SIBO recurrence. It's a proven prokinetic (there are several research studies that have been done using it- under the name STW 5- showing that it is at least as effective as Reglan, although the mode of action is quite different).The standard dose is 1.0mL three times a day before meals.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Maple12 said:


> Recently I read a study that said it was not a kinetic effect, so they don't know why it works.


That's interesting. I read two articles in medical journals stating that it has proven prokinetic properties, specifically that it speeds gastric emptying and stregthens the wave of the small intestine. It acts locally though (as opposed to on the CNS like Reglan and Domperidone), which is why it needs to be taken before each meal, three times daily.I'm curious to read the article that you read. Do you have a link?


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

faze action said:


> That's interesting. I read two articles in medical journals stating that it has proven prokinetic properties, specifically that it speeds gastric emptying and stregthens the wave of the small intestine. It acts locally though (as opposed to on the CNS like Reglan and Domperidone), which is why it needs to be taken before each meal, three times daily.I'm curious to read the article that you read. Do you have a link?


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

No, don't have a link. I just read it with interest since I have the product. There has never been any suggestion that it doesn't work, there is just curiosity about why it works. It was always assumed to be kinetic, and that is what my integrative doctor said last year. This study was done for that reason. You might look look it up on the NIH ( National Institutes of Health) site. That is where I usually get my information first, then I go to Mayo Clinic site. If you do a search on Ibergast, it might come up. It was recommended on Dr. Oz show with one of his integrative medicine physicians. She said it works for PRN use for nausea or queasy stomach spot on when needed. So it seems to have a range of effects.


----------

